# October 30-31st - Philly Bike Expo and Swap Meet



## harryschwartzman

Join us on the 31st of October for the Philadelphia Bike Expo Swap Meet held right outside the Expo venue, the 23rd Street Armory (22 South 23rd St. between Market and Chestnut) in Philadelphia, PA. 

The swap will feature dealers of used bikes, bike parts and cycling accessories, all at discounted prices! Come early to get deals!

This will be in conjunction with the Philadelphia Bike Expo which Bilenky Cycle Works, in partnership with The Bicycle Coalition of Greater Philadelphia, will host a wide range of activities: exhibits by artisans, manufacturers and distributors, informative panels, seminars, and demos, a fashion show and much more. The Philadelphia Bike Expo is an all-inclusive celebration of everything bicycle.

Exhibitors at the Expo will include:

AllOneWord alloneword

Baltimore Bicycle Works Baltimore Bicycle Works | Baltimore’s Only Worker Owned and Operated Bike Shop

BaileyWorks BaileyWorks Bags: Messenger bags and more, made in the USA

Banjo Bicycles banjobicycle.com

Bicycle Club of Philadelphia The Bicycle Club of Philadelphia -Home

Bilenky Cycle Works http://www.bilenky.com

Bishop Bikes Bishop Bikes :: Handcrafted Baltimore Steel

Bringheli Frames, Tools and Jigs BRINGHELI

Cane Creek Cane Creek Cycling Components :: Home 

Chain-L Home Page Chain-L High Mileage Bicycle Chain Lubricant

ChristCycles Christ Cycles

Cicli Polito Untitled Document

Circle A Cycles â’¶ index 

Coast Cycles http://www.johnnycoast.com

CycloCamping Bicycle Touring Gear, Camping Equipment, Cycle Touring Tips, Ortlieb Panniers, Schwalbe Tires, Articles, Reviews, News, Information, Forum, Advice - CycloCamping

Cycle Design Cycle Design USA

Cycle Monkey / Rohloff Rohloff SPEEDHUB, Schlumpf, Bike Suspension, Custom Wheels - Cycle Monkey

Cyfac cyfac

Dornbox Performance Bicycles http://www.dornboxbikes.com

Doug Fattic Bicycles Doug Fattic main

Engin Cycles Engin Cycles

Eastern Woods Research EWR Bikes - Home

Fifo Cycle Fifo Cycle

Gallus GALLUS - Handmade Bicycles by Jeremy Shlachter

Handlebra http://www/handlebra.com

Helm Cycles Flickr: Helm Cycles' Photostream

Horse Cycles Horse Cycles - Hand made in Brooklyn, NY

Icarus Frames Icarus Frames

Igleheart Custom Frames Igleheart Custom Frames

Independent Fabrications Custom Bicycles and Frames | Independent Fabrication | Carbon Fiber and Steel and Titanium

Jamis Bicycles http://www.jamisbikes,com

Kelly Bedford Custom handmade steel bicycle frames for over 30 years

Massengill Frames Massengill Frames - Home of Fine Custom Made Bicycles and Frames 

Milano Sport Milano : Home

Mills Brothers Bicycle Company Mills Brothers Bicycle Co.

Mel Pinto Imports Mel Pinto Imports

Nutcase Helmets http://www.nutcasehelmets.com/Pages/index.aspx

Pedal Pushers The Pedal Pushers Club

RE-Load Bags R.E.Load Bags - One-of-a-kind handcrafted messenger bags since 1998

Royal H Cycles Royal H Cycles

Rich Adams Bikes Rich Adams | Home | Custom Bicycles and Frames

Serotta Serotta Custom Bicycles » Serotta 2010

Seth Rosko S.L. Rosko- Bespoke racing equipment hand made in Brooklyn, New York City.

Sock Guy Sock Guy

Spokepunchers Spokepunchers

Try Chips - TryChips.com

Tandems East Tandems East - Tandem Bicycles, Tours, Custom Wheels and More 

Veloclour WELCOME TO VELOCOLOUR

Waterford Precision Bicycles Welcome to Waterford Precision Cycles


----------



## harryschwartzman

The swap will feature dealers of used bikes, bike parts and cycling accessories, all at discounted prices! Come early to get deals! Tables are available here: NY Bike Jumble: Philadelphia Bike Expo Jumble - Oct 31, 2010

This will be in conjunction with the Philadelphia Bike Expo which Bilenky Cycle Works, in partnership with The Bicycle Coalition of Greater Philadelphia, will host a wide range of activities: exhibits by artisans, manufacturers and distributors, informative panels, seminars, and demos, a fashion show and much more. The Philadelphia Bike Expo is an all-inclusive celebration of everything bicycle.


----------



## harryschwartzman

Seminars Seminars Seminars! 

Here are the ones I find interesting

*Saturday*

*11:00 AM*
Griffin Hall – The Schwinn Paramount - Handbuilt Glory since 1938
Presented by Richard Schwinn, Waterford Precision Cycles

*1:00 PM*
Parish Hall – Period Correct/Creative Restoration
Presented by J.P.Weigle

*2:00PM*
Chapel – Bridging The Gap: From Custom to Retail
Presented by Drew Guldalian, Engin Cycles
*
Sunday*
*10:00 AM*
Griffin Hall- Sturmey Archer Hub Clinic - Discover the inner workings of the first and most famous 
multi-speed hub. See a personal collection of rare and unusual hub gears and shifters. 
Presented by Brian Kensen and Tom Faust. 
*
1:00 PM*
Griffin Hall – Seven Brothers / Seven Decades: the Legacy of Cinelli Bicycles
Presented by Steve Maasland 
*
3:00 PM*
Griffin Hall – Devolution - From transportation to toy - America’s transformation of the bicycle’s innovative technology 
Presented by Sam Fitzsimmons


Full schedule here: http://www.phillybikeexpo.com/Seminars.html


----------

